# Guess my body fat. (PIC)



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

Only thing I got is one of those fancy scales. Not sure how accurate they are and wondering if you guys can tell from the pic in my avatar. What's your best guess?


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 37425


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Front shot would be better. Rough guess 15% give or take a percent.


----------



## gearin up (Dec 12, 2011)

ill go 13


----------



## yerg (Dec 12, 2011)

15%


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

My stupid scale says 21 percent sometimes and 12 hrs later will say 18. Couple years ago it use to say 12 but I was cutting. I will throw up a pic of when it said 12


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

Bahhh never mind I can't find it anymore.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Step on scale is worthless. Get a bodpod if you can. It changes percentages by 3 in 12 hours. That should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol right!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2011)

16%


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Front shot would be better. Rough guess 15% give or take a percent.





yerg said:


> 15%





heavyiron said:


> 16%


...


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey heavy what are u in the pic in your avatar?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with the others on 15%-16%.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

27%  gich!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would have guessed 14% unless you were holding in your stomach....If that was the case then I would have said 18% ;-)


----------



## autodad (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck ya I was sucking it in.
Lol. Who doesn't!? Hahah.


----------



## prop01 (Dec 17, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Front shot would be better. Rough guess 15% give or take a percent.


 
I agree .


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't say with one crappy pic that shows 1/4 of your body from one angle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

im going 17%


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 17, 2011)

16-18%


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

what do we win if we guess right?


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

your not fat so don't worry.  Your in the top 10% of American's.  yeeeeeee


----------



## Stranger (Dec 18, 2011)

17%


----------

